# If you have a moment my family and I could use your prayers.



## Codeman

This is a post out of a nightmare not really something I ever thought I would be asking for. Long story short my 34 year old wife was diagnosed with breast cancer this week. We spent the entire day with the doctors yesterday getting our options and what happens next. The docs are going to be aggressive so the chemo starts first next Friday. All I ask is for your thoughts and prayers for us, our kids are only 8 and 4 and when I get up from this computer we are going to tell them as much as we can without scaring the to death. Not looking forward to it. Anyway thanks in advance, going to be a rough winter for us.

And just so you know who those prayers are for.


----------



## lbursell

First prayer already sent. May His blessings and strength be a shield to surround all of you.
In Christ's name, Amen.


----------



## KMixson

Prayers are coming your way. I hope she pulls through this situation with flying colors. I wish your family the very best.


----------



## Jim

Prayers sent my man. You guys will get through this. [-o< 

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## perchin

Prayers sent [-o<


----------



## lswoody

Sure will Codeman. Will add your family to my prayer list and will request prayer for you all in Sunday school tomorrow.


----------



## Brine

Sorry to hear the news Codeman. Prayers sent for all of you! Let us know if we can help!


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys prayers are all I ask right now, we have a great support from family and friends.


----------



## FishingCop

Praying for a successful treatment and rapid recovery for her.......


----------



## wasilvers

Prayers Sent!

As an aside, my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer at 29, two weeks after we found out she was pregnant with kid #3. The first doc said it didn't look good, at first glance, based on the initial surgery and size, he said it would be stage 4 and about a year to live.
Fortunately, my kids were younger (3 and 4 years old) than yours and couldn't fully understand what was going on. After the first doc told us to have an abortion, we switched doctors. Long story short, it was FIVE years cancer free this year and my son and wife are both healthy! God is Good!

By the way, don't read a whole lot on the internet about cancer stuff. There are a LOT of sad stories out there and misinformation that doesn't apply with today's treatment options. 

My wife's chemo knocked her down for 6-9 days after each treatment. A positive side of that terrible medicine is it's the best weight loss program there is. (You have to look for the positives  )

(Edit) for the chemo we had, it took a long time. We took a laptop and watched movies together. We treated it like a date without the kids. 

If they are starting with Chemo first, then that's a good sign (I think). We had to have surgery first and the cancer had spread to the lymph nodes. So she had numerous surgeries (3 different hospitals), 4 chemo's while pregnant, 4 chemo after delivery, and radiation. Then more surgeries for reconstruction. You can get thru it though - again, God is good!


----------



## brmurray

God bless ya'll brother, you and your family are in our prayers


----------



## hardwatergrampa

prayers sent dont give up hope no matter what those doctors tell ya my second daughter was in cast from her hips to the tip of her toes the doctors said she would never walk long story short a frind of my wifes an elder lady had migrains all her life Orel roberts was holding a ministry on healing in portland maine the lady asked my wife to take her to be prayed for .as i was working and had no baby sitter my wife took jody with them mr roberts said there was a young baby girl in ther midest that is never going to walk if she didnt get prayer my wife stood up and mr roberts came down and prayed for jody. that following tuesday i think it was the doctors removed the cast the doctor was shocked jody was normal or should i say heald my wife told the doctor what had happened the doctor said he had heard of it but never seen it happen jody will be 30 in december and is still fine thanks again lord


----------



## playall8

Done... and I dont have a profile pic yet and since Oct. is breast cancer awareness month im posting a pink ribbon and hope everyone elese will do the same. My sister went through it 2 years ago.


----------



## angry Bob

Sorry to hear the news. My sister is a survivor too. I pray for the best for your family.


----------



## Codeman

wasilvers said:


> Prayers Sent!
> 
> As an aside, my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer at 29, two weeks after we found out she was pregnant with kid #3. The first doc said it didn't look good, at first glance, based on the initial surgery and size, he said it would be stage 4 and about a year to live.
> Fortunately, my kids were younger (3 and 4 years old) than yours and couldn't fully understand what was going on. After the first doc told us to have an abortion, we switched doctors. Long story short, it was FIVE years cancer free this year and my son and wife are both healthy! God is Good!



Thanks man it really helps to hear survival stories, and your family's, wow what can I say pregnant and cancer. That was one thing the chemo doc was very clear on DO NOT GET PREGNANT. Looking for somebody to snip me right now. That is fine we were done having babies anyway, just adds more to it.



hardwatergrampa said:


> prayers sent dont give up hope no matter what those doctors tell ya my second daughter was in cast from her hips to the tip of her toes the doctors said she would never walk long story short a frind of my wifes an elder lady had migrains all her life Orel roberts was holding a ministry on healing in portland maine the lady asked my wife to take her to be prayed for .as i was working and had no baby sitter my wife took jody with them mr roberts said there was a young baby girl in ther midest that is never going to walk if she didnt get prayer my wife stood up and mr roberts came down and prayed for jody. that following tuesday i think it was the doctors removed the cast the doctor was shocked jody was normal or should i say heald my wife told the doctor what had happened the doctor said he had heard of it but never seen it happen jody will be 30 in december and is still fine thanks again lord



I fully believe in healing, seen it done. Oddly, guess that's not the right way to put it but, getting ready for church now and there will be a minister there that we have gotten to know quite well personally over the last few years that has had some amazing healings in his young life. I know that is possible to go in for the PET scan this week and they not even be able to find the original tumors.


----------



## BassNBob

Prayers are going out for your wife, you and family.


----------



## Waterwings

Prayers out.


----------



## free jonboat

my heart goes out to you and your family. i also have family battling cancer so i feel your pain. prayers sent [-o<


----------



## Quackrstackr

Prayers sent for your wife and family.

I know that theh initial shock is overwhelming, but you guys can beat this.

I have an aunt that is a 20+ year breast cancer survivor and a sister that is now cancer free and just healing up from reconstructive surgery.

Keep your chins up and trust in God.


----------



## cali27

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time of need!


----------



## breachless

Thoughts and prayers coming right up!

If there is one thing I have learned about things like this, it is that you should never EVER dismiss the power of positive thinking. Keep your chin up and hang in there!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

All is not lost Code. My wife is a survivor(19yrs cervical);Her cousin is also a survivor(breast 3yrs); our good friend is also a survivor (breast 6yrs).So with all the medical advances these days,things will work out.There are good things happening here in St.Louis in cancer treatments nowdays.Don't be afraid to look this way,if you are referred up here.Hopefull it was detected early.


----------



## devilmutt

Prayers sent. [-o<


----------



## Codeman

S&MFISH said:


> All is not lost Code. My wife is a survivor(19yrs cervical);Her cousin is also a survivor(breast 3yrs); our good friend is also a survivor (breast 6yrs).So with all the medical advances these days,things will work out.There are good things happening here in St.Louis in cancer treatments nowdays.Don't be afraid to look this way,if you are referred up here.Hopefull it was detected early.



Thanks man actually we were lucky enough for one of my wife's bosses helping us, she is a survivor as well. She is well connected and pulled some strings and got into Siteman there at Barnes-Jewish within a week. We have been nothing but pleased with the care we have received at this point. Going to be making more trips up there than I can imagine but grateful to make the trip. 

And to everyone else thank you, I appreciate the support.


----------



## BaitCaster

Done.


----------



## Nevillizer

My family and I will be praying for you and yours.


----------



## fender66

Ever see a rugged fisherman cry?

That's me, right now and every time I hear another heart-wrenching story like this. It happens way to often and not only effects friends (yes, Codeman...you are a friend), and family, but it even got me a few years ago. I beat it 2 years in a row and now am in my 4th year clean. My heart aches hard for you and all that are effected by this. I'm certainly sending prayers now and will keep you in my prayers throughout this ordeal.

Wasilver is right.....look for the positives, and don't search the internet. If the internet was correct, I wouldn't be here to pray for you and your family now. Attitude is also important, and I don't need to mention Faith in God. He is good always, and when and if you think differently, He understands.

May God's blessings of healing and comfort come to your wife, you and your children always.

You have a great group of friends here. Let us know if we can help in any other way.

Almost forgot.........CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## G3_Guy

Prayers sent Codeman! Trust in the Lord and he will be you all through.


----------



## WhiteMoose

At age 21, My wife was treated for stage 3 melanoma. She is coming up on 10 years cancer free. Praying for similar results for your wife!


----------



## Outdoorsman

I will pray for your wifes healing, and your childrens peace of mind, and for your strength. Try to stay strong, you will be their rock in the upcoming difficult times. With todays technology cancer is not what it was even a few years ago. Your wifes chance of survival are the best they can be. She will survive this and years from now you can look back and thank God that the she will be able to help others in the position she is in now....

God will bless you and your family....that is what he does....

Outdoorsman. [-o<


----------



## bcritch

Thought and prayers sent. Keep thinking positive thoughts.

My ex Girlfriend is walking in The Susan G. Komen 3-Day for the Cure in Washington D.C. next weekend. I'll make a donation in your wife's Honor. 

If anyone else would like to donate, here is her link.

https://www.the3day.org/site/TR/2010/WashingtonDCEvent2010?px=1332731&pg=personal&fr_id=1474


----------



## hossthehermit

From the hearts of my family to yours, on a daily basis. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## DocWatson

My thoughts are with you, your wife and those two precious kids. Live Strong.


----------



## Troutman3000

Prayers sent for your wife and family.


----------



## caveman

Just seen this and prayers are sent what is one to say?
I trully hope the best for you and your family.
mike


----------



## countryboy210

Prayer Sent Up For Your Family, And The Medical Team & Staff You'll Be Working With.


----------



## switchback

My grandmother had throat cancer then breast cancer (still cancer free). Mom and brother have had skin cancer. I know what your going through right now. Prayers sent for your family and friends!


----------



## Codeman

Another marathon day yesterday, trying to get things done that have to be done before the chemo can start on Friday. Thursday and Friday will be long a tiring for both of us. PET scan, port placement, echo just to check her heart, as well as another biopsy. Then Friday morning the chemo begins.

And on a lighter note, I also scheduled a vasectomy for myself for next week just for fun, and heaven forbid we have a week without a doctor visit. It was strongly suggested that I do this due the fact that getting preggo during would be a VERY BAD thing. And hey she has cancer, healthy and happy otherwise, I guess that's the kicker.

I cannot express how much I appreciate the prayers that I know are going up for us. All I can say is THANK YOU! 

And Fender66, man I so appreciate the offers, don't be surprised in the coming months to get a call from me, I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## MadCatX

I have been on the other side of that conversation when i was the same age. 

Thoughts and Prayers to you and yours!


----------



## fender66

> And Fender66, man I so appreciate the offers, don't be surprised in the coming months to get a call from me, I'll take all the help I can.



James.....The offer stands. Anytime. My wife is also on board. Just say the word or make the call. All will be good.

On a "BRIGHTER" note....just when I think the world has gone to hell in a hand basket...I see the good people on this forum come together in prayer. Brings more joy into my life than you guys will every know. God bless us all, and thanks for letting ME be a part of this.


----------



## wasilvers

Another good thing with chemo. My wife always hated her hair, said it was blond, fine and flat. When she lost her hair and it came in again, it came in curly and brown - just the way she had always wanted. It stayed like that for a few years -till she got tired of it, now it's about back to normal, but she can still keep it from going really flat. Anyway, just saying that God cares for everything, not just our big needs like health, but also our desires, like hair color and style. 

email me at [email protected] if you have any questions, no matter how deep or silly. I'll do my best to help. 

Also, this overburdened feeling you have now, it gets better. You just have everything compressed into a short period of time. They want to jump on this cancer and get it beat fast so she can go about her life faster. Better go to dinner sometime this week, just you, her, and the kids. Lord knows she won't want to go out or eat after Friday.


----------



## poolie

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers... hang in there!


----------



## Codeman

5 appointments today but its going like clockwork, this place is a amazing. Thanks for your prayers, the black cloud that has been following me around has lifted. I am still believing for a miracle before days end.


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> 5 appointments today but its going like clockwork, this place is a amazing. Thanks for your prayers, the black cloud that has been following me around has lifted. I am still believing for a miracle before days end.



That's great news. Keep it coming!


----------



## Codeman

Well it was a marathon today, but after 5 appointments in 5 different offices, we actually got out 2.5-3 hours BEFORE we thought we would. When they put her under for the port she got kind of slammed but troopered on through the day. Once she finally got to eat she perked back up some. Still believing for miracle results on the PET scan results in the morning. Continued prayers are appreciated.


----------



## wasilvers

Those ports come in REAL handy for all sorts of surgeries and such. If she needs anything else, they just dump it in there, no more searching for veins and bruised arms.

So when does the Chemo start?


----------



## Codeman

It started yesterday, she gets chemo before surgery. She is rolling right along feels great this morning, I praying it stays that way, they said it might catch up to her sometime later today, or maybe not. [-o<


----------



## Brine

Good to hear Codeman. One day at a time, and prayers still headed your way!


----------



## Codeman

She never missed a beat today. Had a bit of a headache at bed time after a little head massage she is off to sleep. I'll take today as a small miracle in itself.


----------



## Popeye

She's being strong. When she isn't strong, you need to be strong for both of you and not show any disappointment in your face if it happens. Lost my brother to lung cancer a few years back and brother-in-law this past spring and that was one of the things they mentioned to us both times. You have to look positive. They feed off it. If you look worried or upset, it can bring them down. I'm sure you know what I'm getting at. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Codeman

Here it is Monday and things are as normal as they can be, she was off today for Columbus day anyway and she has been running around doing errands. Other than being a bit tired yesterday (cause she never slowed down) she feels great. All I can say is that it has to be all of the prayers going up for us. Thanks again.


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Here it is Monday and things are as normal as they can be, she was off today for Columbus day anyway and she has been running around doing errands. Other than being a bit tired yesterday (cause she never slowed down) she feels great. All I can say is that it has to be all of the prayers going up for us. Thanks again.



Like I said....God is Good! Keep the updates coming, and my offer still stands. I'll be fishing on Sat-Mon this coming weekend, but other than that......well, you know.


----------



## Brine

=D> 

[-o< still coming!!!


----------



## D-Man

GOD BLESS CODEMAN, PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU & YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## DaveInGA

Prayers added. Trust in the Lord and he will do it.

Dave


----------



## wasilvers

More Prayers sent! My wife used to say the worst part of having cancer was the helplessness. Knowing it is in your body, and not being able to do anything about it physically - just wait for meds to take effect - it is terrible and she spent a lot of nights lieing awake thinking/(worrying) about it. 

All I could do was remind her that we know the Master Physician. All we can do is our best to rest, and be healthy for the next medical treatment. 

[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Codeman

wasilvers said:


> More Prayers sent! My wife used to say the worst part of having cancer was the helplessness. Knowing it is in your body, and not being able to do anything about it physically - just wait for meds to take effect - it is terrible and she spent a lot of nights lieing awake thinking/(worrying) about it.
> 
> All I could do was remind her that we know the Master Physician. All we can do is our best to rest, and be healthy for the next medical treatment.
> 
> [-o< [-o< [-o<



That is another thing she is sleeping fine. Like I said she has been very calm with all of this, and has said more than once that God had given her a peace about it. I'm glad cause I didn't get that peace, although I am better now.


----------



## fender66

Peace will come if you leave your heart open. I promise. I've been there personally and although it didn't happen at once...it did happen.


----------



## shamoo

Prayers sent Mr. codeman [-o<


----------



## C.U. Fishin

I'll be praying for your family. 21 month pancreatic cancer survivor here.


----------



## Codeman

Just a quick update. Treatment #2 s in the books, she took it yesterday and she went strong all day today. She is having a few minor side effects but nothing that is actually slowing her down. That in itself is answered prayer. So keep them coming I know those prayers are making this go as smoothly as it is so far. [-o<


----------



## Jim

continued [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## KMixson

Prayers are still coming to you. I pray it all works out for her.


----------



## captdan

GOd Bless.... prayers for you and family


----------



## Brine

[-o<


----------



## Bugpac

[-o<


----------



## fender66

Awesome news!


----------



## tccanoe

God bless you and your family. Tell them you love them every day. God has a plan for all of us. Else I would not be here to say these things. My prayers to your wife. My prayers to you and to your kids. What a beatiful family.


----------



## C.U. Fishin

[-o<


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys, sitting her in the pod with her with 10 minutes to go on treatment #3. She is doing great.


----------



## poolie

Hang in there!!!!! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Codeman

Well so far so good on the chemo, still no major issues, no sickness not really wiping her out too bad, that's the good. The bad is the hair is coming out, she says that part isn't bothering her, she says she has accepted that part of it, the part that is bothering her is keeping the hair off her and its driving her nuts because she can't do much with it due to the fact its dying I guess. She said she may go have it cut short this afternoon, so we'll see how that goes. If you have a minute today send up a little prayer that she will have a good day. She was a little stressed this morning. :|

Oh and I hate to ask for myself but, I'm not sleeping well and I'm being a bit short with the kids etc. I could really use a prayer too.


----------



## fender66

James,

Prayers are still coming. Think about you all every day. Hair will grow back, but I can understand the stresses of losing it and it must be worse for such a beautiful young woman. Please tell your wife that she and the kids are in our prayers (you too of course), and whatever God brings you to, He will lead you through. Keep your hearts open to Him and victory will be yours. (not my promise, but God's promise)

My offer still stands for anything you need. Hang in there and when necessary...remember to count to 10 first with the kids.


----------



## Codeman

fender66 said:


> James,
> 
> Prayers are still coming. Think about you all every day. Hair will grow back, but I can understand the stresses of losing it and it must be worse for such a beautiful young woman. Please tell your wife that she and the kids are in our prayers (you too of course), and whatever God brings you to, He will lead you through. Keep your hearts open to Him and victory will be yours. (not my promise, but God's promise)
> 
> My offer still stands for anything you need. Hang in there and when necessary...remember to count to 10 first with the kids.



Thanks man your words of encouragement are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> James,
> 
> Prayers are still coming. Think about you all every day. Hair will grow back, but I can understand the stresses of losing it and it must be worse for such a beautiful young woman. Please tell your wife that she and the kids are in our prayers (you too of course), and whatever God brings you to, He will lead you through. Keep your hearts open to Him and victory will be yours. (not my promise, but God's promise)
> 
> My offer still stands for anything you need. Hang in there and when necessary...remember to count to 10 first with the kids.



Could not of said it better myself. Hang in there bud. [-o<


----------



## hardwatergrampa

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> James,
> 
> Prayers are still coming. Think about you all every day. Hair will grow back, but I can understand the stresses of losing it and it must be worse for such a beautiful young woman. Please tell your wife that she and the kids are in our prayers (you too of course), and whatever God brings you to, He will lead you through. Keep your hearts open to Him and victory will be yours. (not my promise, but God's promise)
> 
> My offer still stands for anything you need. Hang in there and when necessary...remember to count to 10 first with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not of said it better myself. Hang in there bud. [-o<
Click to expand...

 
times 2


----------



## Popeye

You're stronger than you think. I can't imagine all you are going through and then to re-live it to post it here has to really work on you. We appreciate the updates and know that you and your entire family are in our thoughts.


----------



## wasilvers

My wife went the wig route for a while. It keeps the strange 'looks' down.

Funny story - i got pulled over in a town where they don't ever give warnings. It was later, no traffic and then BAM - lights on behind me. When he comes to get my license and my wife says, watch this. She pulls off her wig and gives him a big hello and smile with her bald head shining in the spotlights. He just looked at my license, made sure I didn't have warrants, and sent me on my way. There are some benefits to this. :wink: 

Still praying for you. It's hard on you too with the stress of caring for everyone, and not being able to physically 'protect' you wife. Don't worry, God has it in His hands I heard last night we need to stop treating God as one of our friends. That means we tell Him our problems, then take them back and worry/think/dwell on them. Once we give it to Him, we need to go on about our business and wait for Him to take care of it. 
God will give you all the patience you need!
[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Codeman

wasilvers said:


> Still praying for you. It's hard on you too with the stress of caring for everyone, and not being able to physically 'protect' you wife. Don't worry, God has it in His hands I heard last night we need to stop treating God as one of our friends. That means we tell Him our problems, then take them back and worry/think/dwell on them. Once we give it to Him, we need to go on about our business and wait for Him to take care of it.
> God will give you all the patience you need!
> [-o< [-o< [-o<



Wow, sermon Sunday was pretty much on this and you are about the 3rd person that has said it to me this week. Think maybe God is trying to tell me something............


----------



## Outdoorsman

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 

Hang in there....I am thinking the worst is over (initial shock) and now its just a matter of one day at a time....get through today and put tomorrow in Gods hands and he will take care of it...day by day, it will get better....tkae your kids out for ice cream....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## fender66

> Think maybe God is trying to tell me something............



God is always trying to tell us something....and that's a good thing.


----------



## Hanr3

This has been a hard thread for me to follow. 
My mother-in-law passed a little over a year ago due to Cervical Cancer. 
The chemo made her too weak and everything went downhill fast from there. 

Sounds like your wife has responded well and Im glad to hear it. 

My prayers go out to you and your family.
A dear friend of mine is a breast cnacer survivor. She has been cancer free for a almost 2 years now. 

Just this passed week a friend of the family passed due to cancer, she had a long battle, however in the end....


My prayers go out to you and yours. Stay strong for her and the kids. They need you now more than ever. 
We have been participants in the Suzan G. Komen events for several years now. 
https://ww5.komen.org/


----------



## guido611

All our prayers with you. Stay positive. Positive attracts positive.


----------



## Codeman

Ok guys little behind on my weekly update. Its been a crazy week with soccer games, Halloween parties, etc. Her hair is starting to make its exit. It was bothering her this week just because it has started to get to the point its hard to do anything with and she is having to clean up hair constantly. The actual loss of the hair she says isn't bothering her, she already has her wig and everything. She finally went yesterday evening and had it trimmed up real short, that may only last this week but she felt much better about it after she had it done. Got some hats, turbans, etc while we were at Cancer center Friday, so she is getting prepared for the inevitable. 

Now for the good stuff, Friday was her 4th chemo treatment. She sees the doc after every 3rd treatment so before #4 started we had an appointment for him first. So we are waiting for him to come in and another doc that came down from her actual breast doctor's office so they are in the loop, she wanted to do a quick exam for their records, after feeling around she asks, "so where is this lump supposed to be?" We had never seen her previously, It has shrunk so much already in the first cycle (3 chemo treatments, just learned this) she couldn't find it. She walked out of the room kind of like, oook. Chemo doc comes in followed by the first gal, and starts his exam, the expression on his face was priceless when he was checking the spot where the very large lump was located, the he asks, "what did you do forget and leave it at home?" LOL He was thrilled with the progress so far as we are obviously. He said this is the best possible result that we could have hoped for (prayed for). The treatment itself went fine and we have had an insanely busy, but otherwise great weekend. 

We meet the reconstructive surgeon on Tuesday, that one has her freaked out a bit. So thank you guys for all of the prayers, its is obvious they are working by the report above. I just ask for some peace of mind for this week as we meet this doc.


----------



## wasilvers

GREAT NEWS!


----------



## lbursell

Outstanding ! One more bit of evidence that concerted prayer has enormous power. More to come for you and yours.


----------



## Hanr3

That's awesome news, congrats.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hooky1420

Prayers sent for you and your family Codeman. May His blessings be upon you all.


----------



## KMixson

Glad to hear that news. I will keep sending prayers to help her get rid of it totally.


----------



## Brine

Great to hear!


----------



## fender66

James,

I'm singing with joy. This is GREAT news! All the more proof that "God is Good". You all are still in my prayers.


----------



## BassNBob

Our prayers are still for your wife and family.


----------



## tccanoe

Chemo attacks fast growing/deviding cells. Our hair one of our fastest growing cells in our body thus if it reacts to the chemo all the other fast or faster growing cells should be reacting as well. Good thing. Your strength and love gives hope to us all. We are pulling for you and your wife.


----------



## W2FTodd

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Jim

Great news man! Made our night! =D> 
[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## countryboy210

GREAT News !


----------



## Codeman

Appointment went good yesterday, we really like the doc, and from what we have read online so do lots of other people. I read that he is a perfectionist, what more could you ask for when working on this part of the body. :mrgreen: Its going to be a long road but she feels better about that part now or at least she says she does. Thanks again for all of the prayers.


----------



## Hooky1420

Codeman said:


> Appointment went good yesterday, we really like the doc, and from what we have read online so do lots of other people. I read that he is a perfectionist, what more could you ask for when working on this part of the body. :mrgreen: Its going to be a long road but she feels better about that part now or at least she says she does. Thanks again for all of the prayers.



Any new updates? Still thinking/praying about your family... Hoping the best for you guys.


----------



## Codeman

Sorry guys I'm behind on everything even keeping my Tinboats buddies up to date. No major changes. She had her hair cut VERY short last weekend and has started wearing her wig this week. She has been fighting a cold so she has stayed very tired the last week plus, which has kept me hopping keeping everything else done, she has been a lot better the last couple of days, thankful for that. 

We see the doc again tomorrow, praying for more good news.

We met the radiation doc last week, man I have been nothing but impressed by the entire staff of doctors we have seen, all very polite and as caring as they can be. We ran into her primary doc while eating lunch at one of the restaurants close to the hospital last week, no telling how many people this woman sees in a month, and we haven't seen her since the first of Oct. she called my wife by name and asked to make sure she was doing ok, tell me that is not someone that cares about her patients. And I don't know if I mentioned this before when the doctors office has called my wife for anything, it has been the doc on the other end of the phone when she answers. WOW Maybe I'm jaded but around here that is unheard of. 

Anyway enough rambling, we appreciate the continued prayers through this. We are finally going to be able to get away on a little family trip for the weekend after she is done with chemo tomorrow, looking very forward to getting away.


----------



## fender66

All good news....keep it coming James. Have a safe trip this weekend too. Sounds like a much needed get away. Still hope to catch up with you one of these days. I'll be gone over Thanksgiving...but you still have my info (hopefully). Offer still stands.


----------



## Codeman

Yes sir I do. Everything has been going pretty well, we try not to stick around too long when she is done with her treatments and have just been heading back home.


----------



## fish devil

Hang in there. Stay strong. Nothing but the best for your wife and family. My wife has been battling Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma for the past three years so I know what your going through.


----------



## DuraCraft

Code, you have my prayers too! God bless your wife, you, and those great kids! We pray for her total healing!


----------



## RStewart

GOD is good all the time! Prayers from my corner of the Kingdom


----------



## Codeman

Well another doctors visit and chemo treatment down and we got good news again. The doc checked the tumor areas and when he got to the lymph nodes he just smiled and said I can't feel anything this time (3 weeks ago he could feel it still there). He said she is responding great, not to mention they are having a hard time believing she is tolerating the chemo so well. She is yet to miss a day of work, except for treatment days of course, from the chemo. Monday is usually her crash day and she won't last long after she gets home and she'll be asleep. No biggie I can handle that considering how it could be going. 

We had a great weekend, got to get away for a few days with my brother's family for my son's 5th birthday. Now a nice short week with lots of food involved. LOL 

Again I want to thank you guys for the continued prayers, THEY ARE WORKING!


----------



## fender66

> Again I want to thank you guys for the continued prayers, THEY ARE WORKING!



God is GOOD!


----------



## Outdoorsman

=D> =D> =D> ..God works in mysterious ways.... who would have thought that a website dedicated to "Tinboats" would be an avenue for him to work his miracles...speaks well to the power of prayer....

I an so happy to hear things are going well for you and your family...I will continue to pray for you but some of those prayers will be prayers of thanks....

What a great Thanksgiving you should have....so much to be thankfull for....

Outdoorsman... [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Quackrstackr

Fantastic news, Codeman.


----------



## shamoo

That is GREAT news =D> [-o<


----------



## Jim

Awesome news man!


----------



## KMixson

Glad to hear that news. I hope she has a full recovery. It sounds like it is going in the right direction. Will keep sending the prayers.


----------



## Brine

Great news Codeman!


----------



## lbursell

Fantastic ! Very Happy for the continuing good news for you and yours. What a blessing for Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Codeman

Just a little something to show you guys how well she is actually doing. She had t do her chemo last night at the 24/7 clinic due to the holiday. Long story short her orders were screwed up when we got there at 7:00PM we finally got back to the Hotel at 1:00AM after everything was straightened out and she got her chemo. This was taken first thing this morning. What can I say......


----------



## Jim

=D> =D> =D> 


[-o<


----------



## Popeye

I would say that you are lucky to have a wonderful strong woman like that and she's lucky to have a guy that obvioulsy cares deeply for her. Best wishes for continued improvement.


----------



## fender66

Ahh...Hotel? Well my feelings are hurt. :mrgreen: Just kidding.

I couldn't be happier with the way her healing is going. Thanks so much for allowing us to be a part of this. I as well as many other (I'm sure), consider it an honor to pray for you all...and it isn't stopping any time soon. Stay strong in the Lord and He will continue to bless you. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## cornbread

Prayers sent your way. I no she pulls through this situation with flying colors.

I wish your family the very best.


I would like to add do not, do not allow any negative thought to get in your or your Wife’s way.

Always think positive and always give God the glory for your Wife kicking this evil thing the yawl are going through.

Think Positive, Think Positive, Think Positive, Think Positive.


----------



## lbursell

Wow! Wow! Wow!
What else can be said.


----------



## DuraCraft

fender66 said:


> Ahh...Hotel? Well my feelings are hurt. :mrgreen: Just kidding.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the way her healing is going. Thanks so much for allowing us to be a part of this. I as well as many other (I'm sure), consider it an honor to pray for you all...and it isn't stopping any time soon. Stay strong in the Lord and He will continue to bless you. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving.



That's it Code! I agree completely with fender above. Prayer is a great privilege we have; and, can use for each other...


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Prayers sent... just caught up with this thread. Hope everything keeps going as well!!!


----------



## Codeman

Hey guys thought I'd update this while I was logged on and thinking of it. Nothing really to tell she is doing well. We have 1 more of the 12 week treatments to go on Thursday. She will start the 4 treatments over 8 weeks on the 30th. Hard to believe that time has passed so fast. 

Thanks for your continued support and prayers, we appreciate it. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Popeye

Merry Christmas to you and your family. Glad to hear she is doing well. It is the time of the year for miracles.


----------



## Andy

Popeye said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family. Glad to hear she is doing well. It is the time of the year for miracles.




Popeye hit the nail on the head!! We'll keep the prayers going your way.


----------



## cornbread

Merry Christmas to you and your family. Glad to hear she is doing well. It is the time of the year for miracles.

+ 1.

Stay strong.


----------



## fender66

Nothing more to say....you know God is watching. Peace,


----------



## KMixson

I am so glad to hear she is holding up well. I will keep her and her support group(You and the Children) in my prayers. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas and a very happy new year.


----------



## Codeman

Hey guys haven't updated in a while. Not really much to tell other than Amanda started her new chemo drug last week, which means we only have 3 more to go over the next 6 weeks. Which I couldn't be happier about, all the traveling is wearing thin on us. Her blood counts have been impressing to the doc and even the nurses that actually administer the drugs. They can't believe she has had 13 weeks of chemo and they still look this great. That being said this drug has been kicking her butt pretty good and has defiantly slowed her down a bit, but for the most part she is still functioning @ 80% or so. Still working even. 

The continued prayers are appreciated. Just thought I'd bring you guys up to date.


----------



## Jim

Great news man! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## caveman

Glad things are work out,and it is great that she is doing well/better 
my words dont always come out right BUT i wish your wife and faimly the best.
Mike
yall in my [-o<


----------



## rweathers1

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 
You will be in our thoughts and prayers!!! God bless


----------



## willfishforfood

I've been following this and want to send my prayers, I'm a survivor and soon it will be 11 years. Always look positive and keep ahead of everything and don't be afraid to push a little when you need to to get what your wife needs. 
Steve


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

That's good news Codeman.I'm really glad to hear that she is doing so well.That's a good sign.


----------



## KMixson

I am so very happy to hear that news. I have been praying for her since I heard about it. I hope she gets through this with no trace of it after all is well. God Bless


----------



## Brine

Thanks for the update Codeman. Prayers continued!


----------



## countryboy210

Great Update !

Prayers Continued [-o<


----------



## cornbread

Great Update !


----------



## Hooky1420

Sounds good! Keep us informed! Still thinking of your family!


----------



## fender66

James,

Been thinking about you for a while since we haven't heard anything...but, I figured you've been busy with holidays and ......Prayers still in the works. And thanks for the great news!


----------



## Codeman

Well guys here we are 20 weeks down the road. As far as the doctors are concerned the chemo was a complete success. She of course will still have to have a double mastectomy in 4-6 weeks. Her last chemo treatment went in the books today and she got to ring that bell. I can't tell you guys how much I appreciate the thoughts and prayers that my buddies on this sight have sent up for us. [-o< Still got a ways to go but I feel like the worst is over. At least now she will begin to feel better instead of worse week after week as the drugs did their job. Thanks again and here is a little something to show you prayers work. She has gone nearly non stop the 20 weeks only being down a handful of days, as I see them roll people in and out in wheelchairs almost every week because they have gotten so week from the drugs, I know that it is answered prayers that have kept her/ us going. Thank you.


----------



## fender66

We Praise you God and thank you for hearing our prayers.

Way to go to you both. Still in my prayers. =D>


----------



## bulldog

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
That is a true champion right there!!!


----------



## Jim

Awesome, Awesome, Awesome! =D>


----------



## lbursell

The smile says it all. Congrats, best wishes and prayers to both of you.


----------



## perchin

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

& continued

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Hooky1420

Thanks so much for the excellent update! GOD IS GOOD! Continued prayers for all that you face on the road ahead!


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys and I have to add this too. She started with 2 other ladies on the same day, they had their drugs flipped compared to my wife's they are both now in there 12 straight week regimen. They have both had to miss treatments due to low blood counts etc., one is several weeks behind, the other takes her last one next week, Amanda did not miss one. She has had near perfect blood counts through the 20 weeks. How is that for a small miracle?


----------



## KMixson

I am so happy to hear this news. I have been praying for her. May the good news keep coming. PTL


----------



## Encoreman

Codeman, I just saw this as I am a newbie. I had to leave the computer after about 3 pages, was pretty choked up. I will keep ya'll in my prayers. I totally believe in miracles because my God is still in the miracle business. Just keep your eyes focused on Him and he will lead you thru it. You know prayer is hard for me to understand, God knows everything that is going on and what will happen in the future. What he desires is for us to talk to him, have a personal relationship with Him. This one thing is mind boggling to me. The creator of this universe doesn't need any of us, however he desires us, he wants that close relationship with us. Praying that God will continue to heal your wife and for you and yours family's strength.


----------



## Quackrstackr

=D> =D> 

Fantastic news!

God is good!


----------



## shamoo

This is great news!!!!!


----------



## slabdaddy

Congrats to your wife andyou =D> =D> =D>! I can relate how both of you feel as my wife rang that bell 2 weeks ago tomorrow. Will have scan this coming Wednesday and will find out where we will go from there; again 'CONGRATULATIONS!"


----------



## freetofish

I say too, Praise the Lord... You all are still in my prayers and will remain so now and forever.
Peace
ron


----------



## C.U. Fishin

Codeman, this is excellent news! I've done the chemo routine myself and know how good it feels to be through. Let us local guys know when you are going to be back in St. Louis, maybe we can get together and meet your miracle!


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys. The next few days will still suck, she has been pretty much down today. Went to church this morning then once we were home she crashed. She will be down for the next 2 days for sure just the nature of the beast. I hate seeing her like this. 

C.U. Hopefully we won't be up there for a little while maybe not even till surgery. Should know more in the next few days.


----------



## Codeman

Well guys this is the week. Headed north in the morning. She just has an echo done tomorrow and then surgery is Wednesday. Not looking forward to the next few weeks. 

I'd appreciate the extra prayers this week. I've been having a little bit of a rough time, I just want things to be the way they were before this all started.


----------



## Jim

Prayers sent man.


----------



## fender66

> I just want things to be the way they were before this all started



As do we all brother. As do we all. Prayers being said and sent. You still have my info....feel free to use it if you want. PM me some info and I'd be happy to stop by and say hello on my way home from work too if you want. I go right by there (if I'm thinking of the right hospital).

Hope God sends you all some much needed peace.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

I am praying for you folks! It is so hard watching loved ones hurt and know there isn't a thing we can do to make it better.


----------



## The Outdoorsman

Prayers have been sent. My fiance' just went through a pre-cancer scare and its not an easy thing to go thru. We were fortunate and it was able to be taken care of. Be strong for your wife and kids, we are all thinking of you and your family.


----------



## KMixson

I hope all goes well with the surgery. I have been praying for her since you told us about the situation. The children need their mother. Praying for her to be rid of all traces of cancer.


----------



## slabdaddy

prayers sent from S.C.


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys hanging out at the hotel tonight, she is in really good spirits and it's actually been a pretty good day. now just have to get through tomorrow. Good friend and our pastor and his wife are coming up to hang out with me tomorrow while she is in surgery. Sure it will be a long day but I'm trying to get myself up for it. Appreciate all the prayers we can get.


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Thanks guys hanging out at the hotel tonight, she is in really good spirits and it's actually been a pretty good day. now just have to get through tomorrow. Good friend and our pastor and his wife are coming up to hang out with me tomorrow while she is in surgery. Sure it will be a long day but I'm trying to get myself up for it. Appreciate all the prayers we can get.



I'll be thinking and praying for you both as I drive by in both directions. Hang in there.


----------



## Codeman

Thanks Chris I appreciate it.


----------



## perchin

[-o< [-o< for your wife and family


----------



## Jim

[-o< 

Waiting for some good news!


----------



## Codeman

Getting ready to leave the Hotel for the hospital in just a few. I'll have an update for you guys afterwhile.


----------



## dr_beerman

God bless you and your family. I'll pray for you. [-o<


----------



## shamoo

Prayers sent [-o<


----------



## Codeman

On her way to her room right now. Surgery went great doc said she did feel any signs of the tumors, she said she still has to wait on the pathology of course but I found out when we met her she is pretty good with her feel. LOL Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## Brine

Thanks for the update Codeman. Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Jim

so far so good! let us know what they say!
[-o< [-o<


----------



## Encoreman

Thanks for update codeman, am praying for Amanda and 2 others with cancer right now. May God heal her body and give ya'll the strength for each new day.


----------



## Codeman

Everything is going well this morning she is unhooked from everything. Still uncomfortable but considering I don't know how she would be anything but. Talking like they will kick her out this afternoon. #-o


----------



## Codeman

Manda was released this afternoon. We stayed in St Louis just due to the fact she wasn't up to the ride home tonight. Hoping she has a good night and an easy trip tomorrow.


----------



## wasilvers

Codeman said:


> Manda was released this afternoon. We stayed in St Louis just due to the fact she wasn't up to the ride home tonight. Hoping she has a good night and an easy trip tomorrow.



Congrats! Glad to hear she's out and doing well! We're still praying.


----------



## Jim

update please?


----------



## Codeman

Well she is doing pretty well. Just kind of a lay around and heal type deal right now. Getting less fluid from the drains everyday, just hope they can come out on Friday. 

Just got a text from her that she got up and gave herself a shower and got dressed, that is pretty good sign to me.


----------



## hardwatergrampa

keep the faith codeman


----------



## paDale

my prayers are with your wife,you,and your family


----------



## wasilvers

Codeman said:


> Well she is doing pretty well. Just kind of a lay around and heal type deal right now.


Awesome plan! She'll definitly need the rest to recover from that mess


> Getting less fluid from the drains everyday, just hope they can come out on Friday.


Yes, drains were not any fun, it's hard to feel like you're getting better with tubes coming out of your body. Once they come out, she'll act like she's a lot better. But she'll still have to take it a bit easy till it heals up. You still get all the heavy lifting


----------



## Oldgeek

My prayers are with you and your family. It sounds like she came through the ordeal in fine shape. Sometimes the cure is as tough as the disease. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Codeman

wasilvers said:


> Yes, drains were not any fun, it's hard to feel like you're getting better with tubes coming out of your body. Once they come out, she'll act like she's a lot better. But she'll still have to take it a bit easy till it heals up. You still get all the heavy lifting



She is happy this morning. I had my doubts that the drains would come out Friday but she said she only drained off 20cc from both sides combined. They seem to be drying up fast, Thank God. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## fender66

God is Good!


----------



## Hooky1420

Continued prayers through the healing process. Give my best to the family.


----------



## Codeman

JUST GOT GREAT NEWS!!!!!!! Amanda just called me, she just got off the phone with her doctor to give her the pathology report. No cancer found in the breast tissue or the lymph nodes! 

THANK GOD!!!!! And thank you guys for all of the prayers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim

hey alright! :beer: =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

I'll drink to that :beer: ...right after my prayers of thanks to the One in charge! [-o< [-o< 


AWESOME NEWS! =D> =D>


----------



## KMixson

Now that the weight has been lifted, she can really start to feel better. Thank God. I have been praying and hoping for this outcome since I heard about it.


----------



## Codeman

Back to STL tomorrow, she got one drain out on Friday and the second comes out tomorrow. She went for a walk yesterday after I got off and with her sister at lunch today and with me and the kids this evening, yeah she is feeling much better. She is hoping to go back to work Thursday. #-o I told her she was nuts. LOL


----------



## Jim

Codeman said:


> Back to STL tomorrow, she got one drain out on Friday and the second comes out tomorrow. She went for a walk yesterday after I got off and with her sister at lunch today and with me and the kids this evening, yeah she is feeling much better. She is hoping to go back to work Thursday. #-o I told her she was nuts. LOL



Tell her no work this Thursday! At least wait till Monday! No one ever starts a work week on a Thursday......ever! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

All great news James. All great news!


----------



## Popeye

Codeman said:


> Back to STL tomorrow, she got one drain out on Friday and the second comes out tomorrow. She went for a walk yesterday after I got off and with her sister at lunch today and with me and the kids this evening, yeah she is feeling much better. She is hoping to go back to work Thursday. #-o I told her she was nuts. LOL



That's great news.



Jim said:


> Tell her no work this Thursday! At least wait till Monday! No one ever starts a work week on a Thursday......ever! :LOL2:



I wish my work week started on a Thursday. Go in, have a bad day and realize, tomorrow is the last day of the week.


----------



## dougdad

Great news, hope this is the end! My wife is a serviver of cervical can. I know the feeling. Best wished!!


----------



## Brine

Great News!


----------



## jigflip

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< for [email protected] you will neede to be strong for your family, just went through ordeal myself if not for the LORD/and FAMILY POSITIVITY.IM NOT HERE..................THE LORD MAKE HIS FACE TO SHINE ON YOUR WIFE AND YOU JIGFLIP/BUD


----------



## Codeman

Well I drove but she went to work today, picked her up for lunch and she said she was feeling pretty good. Time will tell, I'm waiting to see how she feels in the morning. Not even 3 weeks past surgery.................


----------



## Hooky1420

Codeman said:


> Well I drove but she went to work today, picked her up for lunch and she said she was feeling pretty good. Time will tell, I'm waiting to see how she feels in the morning. Not even 3 weeks past surgery.................



Sounds like great news... May blessings still fall on your family as she continues to improve. Still thinking about you guys a lot.


----------



## fender66

Good that she's feeling well enough to go back to work. Has the doctor released her to go back yet? That's my only concern. If so...she's a big girl. You can't really stop her I guess. Might be just what she needs to feel "back to normal". Sometimes, that's good medicine.

Hope she doesn't regret her decision. Still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Codeman

Yep home health nurse was at the house Friday, she said ok but call the doc. Amanda Called her doc and she said it was fine as long as she felt like it. She has a desk job so no major physical strain. She was going stir crazy too.


----------



## fender66

I'm betting/hoping this will be good for her then.


----------



## Codeman

She said she would take it day by day and see how she feels. Her employer is fine with that. We have to come up there Wed for a our weekly visit, so she won't be working all week anyway.


----------



## Codeman

Hey guys haven't updated this much in a while. Manda is doing great She started her 4th week of Radiation yesterday. She has 16 of 28 (5days a week) in the books. Things worked out great she wound up getting a place to stay in STL for free which was pretty unbelievable. She saw her Oncologist last week and he just smiles and shakes his head. He told her again that her results is the are the best case that they hope to see in any patient. 

I'm playing Mr. Mom, 2 kids playing ball, alot of house work plus My little photography side job is keeping me busy. I put my boat into storage basically. with all of the flooding that we have had not to mention all of the above time is kind of non existent for that right now anyway. I needed to free up some space in the shop, so I had a an offer to store it out of the weather in a safe place so that's where she sits. 

Anyway that's where things stand today. Just wanted to kind of bring this up to date and say thanks again for all of the prayers and well wishes I firmly believe that they have made a difference through all of this, we aren't done yet so your continued prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Hey guys haven't updated this much in a while. Manda is doing great She started her 4th week of Radiation yesterday. She has 16 of 28 (5days a week) in the books. Things worked out great she wound up getting a place to stay in STL for free which was pretty unbelievable. She saw her Oncologist last week and he just smiles and shakes his head. He told her again that her results is the are the best case that they hope to see in any patient.
> 
> I'm playing Mr. Mom, 2 kids playing ball, alot of house work plus My little photography side job is keeping me busy. I put my boat into storage basically. with all of the flooding that we have had not to mention all of the above time is kind of non existent for that right now anyway. I needed to free up some space in the shop, so I had a an offer to store it out of the weather in a safe place so that's where she sits.
> 
> Anyway that's where things stand today. Just wanted to kind of bring this up to date and say thanks again for all of the prayers and well wishes I firmly believe that they have made a difference through all of this, we aren't done yet so your continued prayers would be appreciated.



You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily. Thanks for the update. Still hope to hook up sometime too. Even if it's not to fish. :?


----------



## Codeman

Well Chris my plan for now is to take next week off and be up there with her all week. Kids last day of school is Friday so we are going to come up and hang out. Maybe we can then.


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Well Chris my plan for now is to take next week off and be up there with her all week. Kids last day of school is Friday so we are going to come up and hang out. Maybe we can then.



DEAL! My kids will be out of school after tomorrow. My weekend is full, but next week is good. Maybe we can fish a night after I get off work for a few hours?? Not necessary though if you can't. Just figured you need a much needed break.


----------



## Codeman

Hey might be up for that. I'll get with you before next week and we'll see how it goes. I'm not sure if we are going to come up Monday (she doesn't get treatment due to the holiday) or Tuesday morning. I know she won't care if I disappear for a while.


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Hey might be up for that. I'll get with you before next week and we'll see how it goes. I'm not sure if we are going to come up Monday (she doesn't get treatment due to the holiday) or Tuesday morning. I know she won't care if I disappear for a while.



Deal! I may be out of town on Monday anyway. I'm going to try to get out and fish again....if possible.


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey Codeman -- great update. You guys are still in our prayers here in PA too.


----------



## cornbread

Thanks for the update


----------



## J.P.

that's just wonderful. it's so nice to have a bunch like this who can support us whenever we need it. 
i'm new here so i couldn't help with before, but i will pray for your wife's continous recovery.


----------



## Codeman

First off Chris I'm sorry I didn't call. We had a less than stellar week while we were up there. Manda wasn't feeling well and the kids were set on crazy. 

Now for something good. Today is Manda's final round of radiation. She should be done as I type this. She is walking Saturday morning in the Susan G Komen Race for a Cure. Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers it has meant a lot. And please continue them it will still be a little bit before it's all over with, but as far as taking treatments for the cancer the are done today........


----------



## fender66

James....no worries. I did think about you several times during the week, but it was a hectic week for me too. Some day we will get together, I'm sure.

So happy to hear that treatment is over. Now maybe some "normality" to life. God is good and I can see how he has blessed your entire family.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jim

Good to hear Codeman!


----------



## Brine

Thanks for the update Codeman. Prayers continued for your family.


----------



## cornbread

Thanks for the update Codeman. 
Prayers continued for you and your family.

I fell sorry for the people out there that don’t believe there is a higher power and don’t believe in the power of prayer.

Codeman please keep is updated ever now and then. Let your wife no how a bunch of old fishing bums are pulling for.


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys. We are going up tomorrow night so we can get up and make it to the Susan G Komen Race For a Cure, she will be walking in the survivors walk. I'll be taking pics I'll make sure and post some up when we get back.


----------



## Codeman

Haven't been on in a while. Life's been busy the last few months. Just thought I'd bring this up to date. I started this thread 13 months ago to the day. Things are becoming more back to normal everyday, not that life will ever be the same again after this past year. Go to the oncologist in December then she should be on the every 6 months to a year schedule for check ups. The plastic surgeon is almost done with his work as well. Just want to say thanks again for everyone's thoughts and prayers. Its been a difficult year and they have helped.


----------



## fender66

Hey James....was thinking about you last week and wondering why we hadn't seen you for a while. So glad everything is still good. Keep us posted and still looking forward to hooking up with you sometime.


----------



## Codeman

Just been stupid busy Chris. Check my thread in the photography section. I parked my boat 2 weeks before Labor day and it hasn't been out since. Hoping to try to get her wet Saturday. Just have to wait and see. Kids have both been playing soccer, so dang near 6 days a week between practices and games. That all comes to an end this week thank God. LOL


----------



## W2FTodd

Prayers sent for all of you. [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## cornbread

Codeman was thinking about you and the wife how yall doing?

I hop she is keeping her attitude on the up side?


----------



## Codeman

cornbread said:


> Codeman was thinking about you and the wife how yall doing?
> 
> I hop she is keeping her attitude on the up side?



Thanks man, things are well, we are as back to normal as we will ever be after having our lives touched by cancer. She is healthy and pretty well has been given a clean bill of health. Sees a doc about every 6 months. Only meds she has to take is for her thyroid, they figure that some part of her treatment knocked it out. Other than that just vitamins. We very much appreciate all of the thoughts, prayers, and even flowers at one point, from the Tin Boats family. 

We actually made our first river run of the season this past Sunday afternoon. Can't remember ever being able to swim in Current River before Memorial day, LOL, but we did. Bit chilly but air temp was 94 when we got in the boat.


----------



## JasonLester

Just seeing this. I read the first post and skipped to the last page....what a wonderfull testimony she has now! 

God allows us to go through things and we don't understand why...but if you trust in him he will bring us through....and he has a plan after all...

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Codeman

Thanks Jason.


----------



## Codeman

Hey guys thought I'd pop in to this thread for a little update in anyone ever wondered. A little over 2 years have past now since we got the bad news and we are doing well. Been a crazy busy year, we spent plenty of time on the river this year in the old barge, but get this, I never even bought a fishing license in 2012. Sad isn't it? Racing season kept me busy taking pictures this year (which I loved) so being gone a lot for that didn't leave much fishing time. LOL 

Anyway little updated pic of the family I took the other day at the wife's request, even managed to sneak from behind the camera and jump in myself. Hope everyone has great Holiday season.


----------



## fender66

James.....GREAT photo and GREAT post.

Blessing to you all.


----------



## Brine

Top 10 Posts of All Time!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim

Good to hear from you, glad things are going well.


----------

